# Eap-sim



## ramec402 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Friends,

     EAP-SIM initiated by Sony Xperia mobile not reaching Access Point or AP not forwarding  EAP-SIM message to Free Radius Server.

         Am facing a problem in EAP-SIM evaluation with free radius. Please find the below points and help me out....

      1. Using Sony Xperia as User End. Dlink dir615 or linksys wrt120n for access point and free radius as authentication server.

      2. Free radius tested with eap-sim option with the help of eap-sim06 test client provided with free radius, its working fine.

      3. If i configure PEAP on free radius and Dlink as AP with Xperia as UE, its working fine.

      4. If i configure EAP-SIM on free radius and if i select SIM option on Xperia, am not getting access-request on free radius.

      >  Is AP supports partial EAP. Like supporting PEAP, TLS, TTLS and leaving SIM and AKA ?  
      > If AP not supports SIM, still can we do something to get access request ? coz specs tell old AP should also work !

       Please suggest me the solution.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2012)

What does this have to do with FreeBSD?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2012)

ramec402, can you answer the question?


----------



## ramec402 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi,

I read a tutorial at FreeBSD forum. Please find the link below.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28467

It was very close to my experiment. So I thought, I may get some suggestions.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2012)

This has nothing to do with FreeBSD. Closed.


----------

